# Pregnant female (pics)



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are some pics I took a few days ago...she is almost twice as big now.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute Mommy belly! How far along is she?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Woah! She's a little thing! How old is she?


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Woah! She's a little thing! How old is she?


Not sure, I assume she was probably 5 or 6 weeks when I got her, and have had her since April 20th or so.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Poor little girlie. She's still a babe herself! 

I hope the birth goes okay.


----------

